#ubuntu-bd 2011-08-29
<abhi_69> hello
<Tanvir> Hello abhi_69. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-03
<Tuhin> Eid Mubarak to all
#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-04
<Tuhin> hi all 
<Tuhin> Hi all 
<Tuhin> i forgot the switch keyboard shortcut in ubuntu for Avro keyboard
<Tuhin> can any1 remind me? 
<Tuhin> hi Ekushey 
#ubuntu-bd 2012-08-30
<codemaniac> hey fellas
#ubuntu-bd 2015-08-26
<Shakil> kemon achen?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-29
<pavlushka> Morning eveyone!
<pavlushka> Morning dipraw !
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<Nahiyan> pong pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello
<pavlushka> convincing someone for ubuntu atm :)
<Nahiyan> great
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: if you please take a look here https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10153873470452217/
<Nahiyan> post was removed
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: ouch, ok then here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<Nahiyan> prob. not free that day
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: that's fine, just like you to know :)
<pavlushka> hello AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hellou pavlushka 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: try to load this link https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10153873470452217/
<AudaciousTUX> post removed
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: the same post was that what I inboxed you in FB
<AudaciousTUX> ow
<AudaciousTUX> russel vai khai diche monehoy
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you mean Ekushey | Russel John ?
<AudaciousTUX> hmm.... onno kono admin er remove korar kotha na
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ahoneybun wxl Researcher the similar post like this https://www.facebook.com/pavel.sayekat/posts/10210054271930914 has been removed from Ubuntu Bangladesh Facebook Group which was this https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10153873470452217/
<ahoneybun> mm?
<AudaciousTUX> but i'm not sure.... raihan bro may do that too... this post seems off-topic... seriously.... very few people know you there.... 
<ahoneybun> removing a post about appling for membership pavlushka?
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<zaki> fine. :) ty
<Kilos> busy checking what i missed in packing
<zaki> is everything oky til now? :D 
<zaki> when is your flight? 
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> sorry, I was having trouble with display settings
 * pavlushka will be back after 10 mins
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> So how was the day AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: and a late answer to your question, yes.
<pavlushka> welcome Kilos AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX_ 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka just testing whether my modified 5amp very old za plug works on international adapter
<pavlushka> aha :)
<Kilos> when i am there i must buy a battery for this laptop
<Kilos> too expensive here
<pavlushka> hmm, you should :)
<Kilos> yes 2 mins battery life sucks, just gives you time to shutdown if you here when it loses power
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, tell me about it.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: how was the day?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX_: ping
<zaki> hello
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> wb zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: `a little pissed off
<zaki> why? 
<pavlushka> zaki: because today the similar post like this https://www.facebook.com/pavel.sayekat/posts/10210054271930914 has been removed from Ubuntu Bangladesh Facebook Group which was this https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10153873470452217/
<pavlushka> and AudaciousTUX says the post seems offtopic and very few there know me.
<zaki> you got mail 
<zaki> check it
<zaki> oh
<zaki> how it can be a offtopic. :3
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, you just subscribed, its good :)
<zaki> not good.
<pavlushka> zaki: what?
<zaki> i applied for it long ago
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> almost forget about it
<pavlushka> so the sloth is moving!!!
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> I think the sloth is moving only because there's a fire in the wood. :)
<pavlushka> to save itself.
<zaki> hmm thats it i think.
<zaki> pavlushka: is there any place around you, called 10 mile /dosmile
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<zaki> and jabduaripara? or something like it?
<pavlushka> zaki: can't tell, may be, where, in Panchagarh?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> where you live? panchagarh sador?
<pavlushka> may be, coz I grew up in Dinajpur, in my Grandma's house :)
<zaki> meet with a guy, from your palce. ha ha. :D 
<pavlushka> so does not have that much detailed idea on my home town
<zaki> place*
 * pavlushka listening to "Coming back to life" from "Division Bell", love it.
 * pavlushka listening to "Lost for words" another fav
<zaki> Lost For Words is also my fvrt. :) 
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-30
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<zaki> hello
<zaki> pavlushka: AudaciousTUX and others
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<dipraw> guys wish me luck! we r going to shift to our new house tomorrow!
<dipraw> so i guess i'll not be available for couple of days! :(
<pavlushka> Hello Everyone!
<zaki> hello..
<pavlushka> Hello
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> kilos must be in a plane somewhere..! :D
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good , how about you? :)
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, may be you are right :)
<zaki> everything finr. :) 
<zaki> fine*
<pavlushka> zaki: and by everything, you mean what? :p
<zaki> don't know actually. :p
<zaki> is there any update/latest news? about anything! you want to share
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> he he, thanks!
<pavlushka> actually I have no power over the power :)
<zaki> lol
<zaki> \i was changing my theme
<zaki> doing akam
<zaki> http://imgur.com/a/D0g4W
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm, cool and dark :p
<zaki> thnx. :p
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> hello....ভাই সকল....
<zaki> hi RemonShai
<RemonShai> zaki, কেমন আছেন?
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, ঐদিন কিছু বলতে চেয়েছিলেন...?(আমি online-এ ছিলাম না)
<AudaciousTUX> কিছুনা
<AudaciousTUX> weechat ভালই...
<RemonShai> আগে চালাইতাম,ঝাকাঝাকির কারবার।
<AudaciousTUX> সহজিত
<RemonShai> সব চায়না মানুষ....! বাঙ্গালী নাই বললেই চলে, মাঝেমধ্য দু'চারজন indian পাওয়া যায়।
<z4ki> where?
<RemonShai> z4ki, WeChat এ
<z4ki> oh
<AudaciousTUX> i said weechat... not wechat
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, অ... তাহলে জানি না।
<AudaciousTUX> http://i.imgur.com/0ESzhxi.png
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX, মালডা দারুন তো....!!!
<AudaciousTUX> https://weechat.org/scripts/ extension support
#ubuntu-bd 2016-08-31
<pavlushka> Morning Every one :)
<pavlushka> Hello LiquidOxygen !
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> am I welcome ?
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks zaki !
<zaki> hello AudaciousTUX
 * pavlushka blushes
<zaki> wc
<zaki> so how's the day? pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: as usual except the special power, which comes only rarely :)
 * pavlushka talking about electricity!
<zaki> he he. 
<zaki> i'm happy here with that special power. 
<zaki> average 23 hour up. :P
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> welcome nawaf 
<pavlushka> whats up nawaf !
<nawaf> fine .. :) you??
<pavlushka> me too :)
<pavlushka> nawaf: you are the only one I met in person, so thank you for being here :)
<pavlushka> oh I met my cousin too, in person, remember dipraw, the guy with me on the release party?
<nawaf> yes :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-01
<pavlushka> Good day every one :)
<pavlushka> oh my kamrul :(
<zaki> hello all
<zaki> hi pavlushka Tanvir LiquidOxygen
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<zaki> LiquidOxygen: how are you?
<pavlushka> Hello Tanvir zaki !
<pavlushka> hey zaki , whassup?
<pavlushka> hey zaki , whassup?
<zaki> get back from class
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> hello LiquidOxygen
<pavlushka> hello zaki !
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> anything from kilos?
<zaki> and tell me about membership board meeting
<zaki> was busy for sometime. 
<pavlushka> zaki: hold your horses
 * pavlushka on prayer & dinner break
<zaki> oky. 
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> hello
<zaki> everything done?
<zaki> pavlushka: pong
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> zaki: join #ubuntu-meeting
<zaki> alrdy joined
<pavlushka> zaki: and be there in lurker mode until the meeting starts
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> lurker mode? O.o
<zaki> is this mting start from 2.00 am?
<zaki> mane rat 2 ta?
<pavlushka> in our local time, yes
<zaki> only 3 hour left than
<zaki> anything from kilos?
<zaki> maybe he is enjoing his tour
<pavlushka> zaki: Kilos will be there in time, I hope :)
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> wb kamrul
<zaki> try this http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<kamrul> thanks zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: LiquidOxygen
<zaki> LiquidOxygen: hello
<pavlushka> Hello kamrul :)
<walrider> yo
<pavlushka> walrider: yo yo
<pavlushka> walrider: join #ubuntu-meeting and be there in lurker mode until the meeting starts.
<walrider> ho to go lurker mode ?
<walrider> how to 
<pavlushka> walrider: just be there and keep quiet until the meeting starts.
<walrider> ok 
<walrider> wc kamrum bhai 
<zaki> wc dipraw
<zaki> waiting for tanjim to join
<dipraw> ah at last
<dipraw> thank u zaki
<dipraw> btw how do i ping in mobile?
<zaki> what mobile?
<pavlushka> zaki: android
<pavlushka> dipraw: run "/join #ubuntu-meeting"
<walrider> game khelum 
<walrider> ghum ashtase boisha thaika 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> kamrul: please, you join too by "/join #ubuntu-meeting" :)
<dipraw> ok i have joined! then ?
<pavlushka> wait for the meeting to start :)
<walrider> now wait 
<walrider> nothilg else 
<walrider> WAIT 
<pavlushka> walrider: we can chat here :)
<walrider> ho 
<pavlushka> ho ho
<zaki> dipraw: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ulfdittmer.android.ping
<dipraw> wait till two?
<dipraw> :-O
<pavlushka> in a channel, there is a nick named lol
<walrider> fb status duia loi 
<pavlushka> so when ever anyone says lol, he replies.
<zaki> dipraw: try that app, i'm not sure, cz i don't have a smartphone.
<pavlushka> zaki: ping, its that easy.
<dipraw> have u tried bhaiya @pavlushka
<zaki> what ping you are talking about dipraw?
<zaki> to get reply from e server/ip?
<dipraw> no
<pavlushka> hello nawaf, welcome
<pavlushka> zaki: irc ping
<nawaf> :)
<dipraw> i want to tag someone
<pavlushka> nawaf "/join #ubuntu-meeting"
<nawaf> joining
<zaki> ow
<zaki> hello nawaf
<zaki> please introduce yourself. :) 
<walrider> helo bhai nawaf im from dhaka whats up 
<walrider> :D
<pavlushka> nawaf: please introduce your self :p
<dipraw> i mean that if i want to mention someone
<nawaf> hello me nawaf. an open sourcr lover . and totally new on your world :)
<pavlushka> walrider: I am from Panchagarh whatsapp?
<walrider> welcome home 
<pavlushka> nawaf: but not new to Mozilla
<walrider> ho bhai jani apne ponchogor mia dhaka ashben kobe ? 
<pavlushka> missing NaSb.
<zaki> nawaf: i'm zaki. from chittagong. and where are you from? 
<nawaf> right. new in irc :)
<zaki> Tanvir: ping
<nawaf> me dhaka bro :)
<RemonShai> hi.... ভাই সকল
<dipraw> hello :-)
<walrider> remon bhai kamon asen 
<walrider> apnare oidin add dilam fb te 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<walrider> nawaf kishe portesen ?
<nawaf> hons 1st year cse at dhaka city college :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai , wow
<nawaf> you guys ??
<dipraw> bhaiyaaaaaa
<pavlushka> RemonShai: "/join #ubuntu-meeting"
<dipraw> pavel bhaiyaaaaaaaa
<pavlushka> Ji dipraw 
<walrider> amar diploma shesh 
<walrider> cse 
<walrider> im intern 
<dipraw> mobile ae mention
<dipraw> kemne korbo
<pavlushka> walrider: ekhon Red Cow use koren
<walrider> Red Cow koi pabo bhai ? :O
<zaki> RemonShai: thnx for joining with us
<pavlushka> dipraw: unfortunately tab dont work well for android client
<walrider> ami ajke 2 ta half KG diploma kina ansi :D 
<walrider> pak :D
<dipraw> so? i can't mention someone?
<walrider> maybe not 
<walrider> android e bluetooth keyboard use korle oita parben otherwise u cant 
<walrider> i tried with tab 
<nawaf> which client you are using  on your mobile ??
<walrider> nam vuila gesi deikha loi 
<pavlushka> dipraw: you have to type the whole nick for that :)
<walrider> andchat (free)
<walrider> pro kinar tka nai ami noob :|
<dipraw> that's that?
<nawaf> port??
<walrider> and chat 
<walrider> Irc client for android 
<pavlushka> dipraw: also you can find out the tab function of the android, like up-volume+something.
<walrider> i used it some time to chat with kilos 
<zaki> nawaf: do you know Riyad vai from chittagong? mozzilian
<walrider> there is only 3 button 
<walrider> vl up vl down and power 
<nawaf> facebook id??
<pavlushka> but I cant tell the exact key combination, someone google please for android tab function, :)
<pavlushka> I am onto something atm
<walrider> ho dakhtasi wet 
<pavlushka> good, everyone is there :)
<zaki> nawaf: https://www.facebook.com/riyad.tech
<dipraw> pavlushka: ok let me try
<dipraw> hoile boilo!
<walrider> pavl bhai dhaka aiben kobe ? :|
<nawaf> on which pathway he contribute??
<RemonShai>  I wish pavlushka will selected.
<pavlushka> walrider: i hope in this week, I have to see my new born niece :)
<pavlushka> nawaf: whom you are talking about ?
<walrider> wah tai nai bhai ashle dekha koiren :D
<nawaf> riyad
<zaki> nawaf: Firefox Student Ambassador at Firefox Student Ambassadors
<walrider> congratulation bhai 
<zaki> nawaf: sorry. mozillian from pciu
<pavlushka> walrider: thanks :)\
<zaki> time for my dinner. bbl
<nawaf> maybe he works with firefox os project. nope i see him before in fb but didnt meet him in a person :)
<zaki> nawaf: may be
<nawaf> you guys know about nazir ahmed sabbir??
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> nawaf: why mozilla bangladesh irc chnnl has no activity
<pavlushka> I am calling him but he is not answering, nawaf will you call him please:)
<nawaf> is he online??
<pavlushka> not yet
<nawaf> maybe his exam tomorrow :(
<zaki> hello LiquidOxygen
<pavlushka> nawaf: his exam is on Saturday as he told me.
<nawaf> most of the people dont know about irc . and its not so popular with aaam jonota. so thatswhy we use fb and telegram for chatting
<zaki> remon said hi has also exam in saturday
<zaki> nawaf: oky
<nawaf> ok i will knock nazir ahmed sabbir
<zaki> missing kilos
<pavlushka> nawaf: but FB eats up my data and bandwidth, I dont prefer it but use it anyway.
<nawaf> you are not using broadband??
<zaki> pavlushka: which one you use? broadband or mobile data? 
<NaSb> hello pavlushka
<zaki> nawaf: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd  :)
<zaki> uff
<zaki>  wrong ping
<pavlushka> NaSb: may be you are a bit tensed for your exam preparation, is it?
<zaki> NaSb:  welcome back to #ubuntu-bd  :)
<pavlushka> zaki: lol
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> NaSb: "/join #ubuntu-meeting"
<nawaf> welcome nasb :)
<zaki> bbl
<NaSb> Thanks zaki nawaf ;)
<pavlushka> nawaf: yes but when I am on mobile broadband when my main line is down. then it matters
<nawaf> :(
<pavlushka> nawaf: what?
<nawaf> your main line is down 
<pavlushka> hmm
<nawaf> when the meeting will end ?
<pavlushka> it will last for 30 mins may be.
<nawaf> 2.00-2.30 ?
<nawaf> right
<pavlushka> I think so :)
<zaki> i'm back
<pavlushka> zaki: watched the Terminator 2, Arnold says, I'll be back when he walks into the dense firing :P
<pavlushka> and he comes back, lol
<zaki> lol
<zaki> he he.
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Done
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<AndChat|558201> hello there
<pavlushka> AndChat|558201: hello akash | nawaf
<zaki> wb AndChat|558201/dipraw :p
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> zaki: wrong guess :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki and pavlushka!
<AndChat|558201> thank you pavel vaia
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<walrider> QA: coffee khamu 
<QA> walrider: Huh?
<walrider> :|
<pavlushka> AndChat|558201: anytime :)
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<pavlushka> walrider: আর হাসাইয়েন না :D
<walrider> QA: coffee please :|
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> oi dakho 
<zaki> AndChat|558201: who are you? :D
<walrider> ki bot banaisen mia akaimma bot >:(
<zaki> QA: rusk please
<QA> zaki: Excuse me?
<zaki> QA: rusks please
<QA> Help yourself zaki There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<pavlushka> walrider: have you used printf :| ever?
<zaki> QA: where is my lighter?
<QA> zaki: I'm afraid I have no idea
<pavlushka> walrider: you have to use the correct keyword
<NaSb> QA: Are you going to mad?
<QA> NaSb: Excuse me?
<zaki> any google map editor here? and facebook place editor?
<zaki> hello Researcher
<nawaf> is there any plugin for writting bangla on irc
<zaki> you can use avro
<walrider> avro 
<walrider> avro plugin . dmg 
<walrider> i mean deb 
<walrider> :|
<walrider> apne to android e 
<walrider> taile bangla kB install koren 
<walrider> then u will be able 
<walrider> mayabi keyboard 
<zaki> walrider: nawaf using chatzilla
<walrider> use it
<walrider> oh 
<walrider> ami game kheltasi windows e asi now 
<walrider> freenode web chat e asi 
<walrider> :D
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> walrider: how about your intrn? how is it going?
<pavlushka> nawaf: just use ridmik keyboard to write in Bengali
<walrider> akhono start korte pari nai zaki bhai 
<zaki> lol
<zaki> why?
<pavlushka> walrider: কি গেম?
<walrider> all papers done now just last akjon er sign hoilei hoia jae bt take pawa e jasse na 
<zaki> 1 month alrdy gone
<walrider> ami mela game kheli coc theke shuru kore csgo ja ase shob 
<walrider> ho bhai tention e poira gesi xaki bhai 
<walrider> mon mejaj ajke kharap silo 
<zaki> walrider: don't know about anyone sig like that
<walrider> shokal e campus e call disilam 
<walrider> ora koilo jekhane intern korbo oikhan theke kono response nai 
<zaki> where is it? 
<walrider> ami bollam kisu to janabe hole ha na hole na 
<walrider> ekhane na hole onno khane to tri korte hobe 
<walrider> btv te appl korsilam 
<walrider> now onno kothao korbo 
<zaki> when? :D 1 month gone from 3 month
<walrider> kisu kowar nai bhai mejaj kharap 
<pavlushka> nawaf: airtel number bondho keno?
<zaki> walrider: its only a application from your institute to that company or coaching center
<nawaf> na to
<walrider> bujhi nai 
<zaki> walrider: tomra kar sign er jonne atkai acho? 
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> NaSb will be back in time, :)
<zaki> may be his pc gone sleep mode
<zaki> watching Mr.Robot s2rp9
<zaki> ep9*
<zaki> episode naiming are awesome
<zaki> this episode nname is init_5.fve
<pavlushka> zaki: কারে কও? আমারে? টাইম আসে? জান শেষ, দৌড়াইতে দৌউড়াইতে :ডp
<zaki> he he
<zaki> why? 
<zaki> i was saying to amjonota :P
<pavlushka> zaki: you mean mango people ;p
<zaki> yep :p
<zaki> what are you doing atm?
<walrider> flir
<walrider> t 
<walrider> t kam kore nan dur 
<zaki> walrider: what?
<walrider> ho :} i dn have an gf 
<walrider> :(
<zaki> you don't have a good friend? :( 
<walrider> forever alone :| i dnt have a good food 
<walrider> gf :}
<zaki> good food? 
<walrider> mia girlfreid nai :(
<zaki> no good frienf and no good food; oh man :p
<walrider> wc uncl /////;lfhfef
<zaki> Kilos: welcome back to #ubuntu-bd
<walrider> how u doing unlc kilos man o man long tiem no see 
<walrider> time*
<Kilos> hmm...
<zaki> Kilos: how is going everything? wake up from sleep?
<walrider> u ok unlc ??
<Kilos> yes ty lad im in bed so nice and warm
<Kilos> hows things there
<walrider> :D
<zaki> everything oky but walrider little tensed about his internship. 
<Kilos> just have faith in yourself and always give your best
<walrider> i dnt know what to say pray for me Kilos 
<Kilos> will do lad
<walrider> ghummmmm ...
<zaki> walrider: stay for some more time
<walrider> asi asi 
<walrider> jk bhai jk jk 
<walrider> ato tara tari keu ghumae ?
<pavlushka> every one, get ready :p
<zaki> (Y)
<pavlushka> oh my Kilos welcome :)
<pavlushka> I was busy on something
<pavlushka> ha ha wb NaSb !
<pavlushka> every one make sure that you are on #ubuntu-meeting :)
<NaSb> ;)
<Kilos> hi zaki walrider 
<zaki> hi Kilos
<walrider> hi uncl :D
<walrider> bhai ki hoitase eta ??
<walrider> explain please
<pavlushka> every one now
<pavlushka> say something on me
<pavlushka> lol dipraw , dont
<dipraw> okay
<dipraw> my bad
<dipraw> sorry
<walrider> :D
<pavlushka> walrider: gonna kill you
<walrider> sorre >:D
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> every one doing potato tomato :p
<walrider> which wil make a healthy salad bro 
<dipraw> am i doing good? am i am i? pavlushka
<walrider> aise :D
<walrider> xD
<walrider> xD
<walrider> wc bhai LD
<walrider> :D
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: join #ubuntu-meeting
<dipraw> how to vote? i just have to say #voteforpavlushla right?
<walrider> -1 dise :D
<walrider> party chai :| 
<dipraw> so? bhaiya u r in now! need treat!
<walrider> abar jigae 
<walrider> party chai  >:D
<dipraw> yo!!!
<NaSb> Congratulations pavlushka :)
<AudaciousTUX> \o/
<pavlushka> \o/
<AudaciousTUX>  ||
<walrider> pavlushka: CONGRAKtS BRU 
<AudaciousTUX>  /\
<AudaciousTUX> damn.... why i typed -1 o.O
<walrider> xd
<walrider> xD
<AudaciousTUX> light off :3
<dipraw> so whats now? all going to bed?
<pavlushka> ringing the bell, its over good night guys and thanks
<walrider> late night snakes
<dipraw> good night!!! :-D
<Kilos> night pavlushka rest well
<nawaf> ok going to bed now. good night everyone. and once again congo pavel vaiya :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure Kilos , I had a nervous week, cant eat very well, it happens everytime when some exam is up for me :)
<zaki> Congratulations pavlushka :) Now we have a new ubuntu member. :) 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, now I am relaxed, was on my nerve
<zaki> thnx Kilos for be with us and pavlushka always
<pavlushka> undoubtedly
<Kilos> you guys welcome
<zaki> and AudaciousTUX :) 
<zaki> wher were you? 
<zaki> Kilos: was missing you.
<Kilos> yes ive been very busy
<Kilos> and 2 days in airoplane
<zaki> how's your family? 
<Kilos> all good ty
<zaki> pavlushka: happy for you. :) i was bit confused about whats happening there in #ubuntu-meeting :D when voting started.
<zaki> Kilos: wc 
<Kilos> now guys i need some rest. its 1/4 to seven on friday here
<zaki> oky kilos take rest :) 
<zaki> good night than. 
<pavlushka> Good Night everyone :)
<zaki> good night pavlushka :) 
<zaki> have a sweet dream. 
<pavlushka> Good Night zaki 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-02
<pavlushka> Good Morning every one !
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos and nawaf :)
<nawaf> moring vaia :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> bbl
<walrider> wc 
<walrider> wc
<walrider> ping
<walrider> QA: coffee please
<QA> walrider: There isn't a pot on
<walrider> :S
<walrider> koy ki beta 
<walrider> QA: coffee please
<QA> walrider: There isn't a pot on
<walrider> QA: coffee please
<QA> walrider: There isn't a pot on
<walrider> :S
<walrider> QA: coffee please pot on coffee please 
<QA> walrider: Sorry...
<walrider> :|
<walrider> QA: 1 coffee please 
<QA> walrider: *blink*
<walrider> dur 
<pavlushka> wb nawaf :)
<nawaf> :)
<walrider> bai amar phone empty call dite partasi na :D
<walrider> wc 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: mhall119 wxl , thanks for watching over us :)
<zaki> hello.
<zaki> hello dipraw
<dipraw> hi zaki 
<dipraw> :)
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> and how's the day? 
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> hellou
<zaki> wb Guest19904
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: how are you doing?
<AudaciousTUX> kalke math exam... kemon ar thakum :3
<zaki> oh. 
<dipraw> oh um good! and it was a good day! zaki 
<zaki> welcome back maktrix
<zaki> :) 
<maktrix> thank you zaki
<zaki> now we have around 15 nicks in this channel. :) and 4 bot with us. :D
<zaki> and ahoneybun from #ubuntu-usa he is also in kiubuntu dev team
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: from dhaka.
<zaki> not sure about JediKnight LiquidOxygen they are in silent mode for long time. :D 
<zaki> maktrix: want some coffee? :D
<maktrix> sure thing, why not
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<zaki> maktrix: order coffee like this QA coffee please
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<zaki> he he.
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<maktrix> a blast form the past: https://www.facebook.com/maktrix/media_set?set=a.10150770676969319.472501.680514318&type=3
<zaki> great. :) we should start doing things like this again. :) 
<zaki> welcome back nawaf
<zaki> how are you? 
<nawaf> yeah good. you?
<zaki> we have maktrix (mak ) vai here. :) 
<zaki> nawaf: as a mozillian you should know him 
<zaki> i'm fine. :) ty
<nawaf> I know him. :) he is the founder of mozilla bangladesh. :)
<zaki> :) 
<maktrix> can anyone tell me 16.10 release date? so that I can plan to start localizing ASAP.
<zaki> maktrix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<zaki> October 13th 2016
<maktrix> thank you zaki
<zaki> :) 
<maktrix> l10n string freeze is on 6th October.
<maktrix> So we have to translated whatever we can before 6th October.
<maktrix> we have less then one month
<maktrix> considering Eid ul Azha vacation
<zaki> oh  Language Pack Translation Deadline in 6th october.
<zaki> yes less than 1 month. 
<zaki> and maktrix we are trying to rebuild a site for www.ubuntu-bd.org atm this link redirects to ubuntu-bd wiki page. 
<maktrix> Great, best wishes for you all. Best of luck.
<zaki> thnx. :)
<zaki> nawaf: ping
<maktrix> bey for now
<zaki> and obviously with help of AudaciousTUX :) 
 * ahoneybun got highlighted
<zaki> was introducing you with maktrix
<nawaf> :)
<nawaf> good night :)
<zaki> good night nawaf
<zaki> have a sweet dream :P 
<zaki> god night guys. have a sweet dream everyone. :) 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-03
<pavlushka> Good Morning evey one!
<walrider> pavlushka, bhai good morning xD
<pavlushka> walrider: morning expired 20 mins ago ;p
<walrider> nashta korsi 20 min age xD 
<walrider> y
<walrider> pavlushka_,  bhai extra dns lagamu kamne xubuntu te ?
<pavlushka_> walrider: এখন উঠলে রাতে কি করস? মুরগী চুরি?
<walrider_> pavlushka_,  bhai 
<walrider_> extra dns lagabo kamne ubuntu te ?
<pavlushka_> walrider_: on it.
<walrider_> wifi te conneted asi 
<walrider_> QA,  coffee please
<QA> walrider_: There isn't a pot on
<walrider_> QA,  coffee please coffee please
<QA> walrider_: What?
<walrider_> coffee please pot on coffee please 
<walrider_> QA, coffee please pot on coffee please 
<QA> walrider_: Huh?
<walrider_> >:(
<pavlushka> walrider_: say "QA coffee on"
<walrider_> QA, coffee please pot on coffee please coffee on 
<QA> walrider_: Excuse me?
<walrider_> sorry D
<walrider_> :D
<walrider_> coppy kora silo :D
<walrider_> xD
<pavlushka> on a phone?
<walrider_> QA, coffee on 
 * QA puts the kettle on
<walrider_> na pc te  asi 
<walrider_> steam e games download korte gele akta dns lagaite hoy taile upto 6 mbps speed pay download 
<walrider_> speed
<walrider_> bujhsen ? pavlushka  bhai 
<walrider_> pavlushka,  bhai 
<QA> Coffee's ready for walrider_!
<walrider_> QA, thank you 
<QA> no worries, walrider_
<walrider_> ask ubuntu te jigai 
<pavlushka> walrider_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<walrider_> post ta for 12.04 LTS  , amar version 14.04.5 
<walrider_> eta cholbe ?
<pavlushka> walrider_: check the configuration files, if its there, the conf files, then it is supposed to work, But you must check this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<walrider_> ei link dekhsi 
<pavlushka> and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/resolvconf.8.html
<walrider_> wait eta dekhi 
<walrider_> kono network tool nai jeta dia easily kora jay ?
<walrider_> UI based tool ?
<walrider_> /etc/resolvconf.conf kono file nai amar eTC folder e  
<walrider_> im connected via wifi 
<walrider_> wlan
<pavlushka> http://www.yadifa.eu/
<walrider_> ok
<pavlushka> walrider_: its an network interface, you can configure each network interface to your preference
<pavlushka> *an/a
<walrider_> The CPU must be able to handle 64-bit integers < amas cpu 64bit os 32bit 
<pavlushka> here http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf, check the 25 voted answer.
<walrider_> walrider@blackbox:~$ sudo apt-get install yadifa
<walrider_> [sudo] password for walrider: 
<walrider_> Reading package lists... Done
<walrider_> Building dependency tree       
<walrider_> Reading state information... Done
<walrider_> E: Unable to locate package yadifa
<pavlushka> walrider_: dont do that, use paste.ubuntu.com next time
<walrider_> oh vuila gesilam 
<walrider_> ok 
<pavlushka> walrider_: sorry for your 32 bit system, yadifa is for 64 bit, get used to it.
<walrider_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23127029/
<pavlushka> QA tell walrider to check this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell Walrider on freenode
<zaki> hello 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> dipraw: 
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> helloi
<zaki> exam kemon hoiche?
<AudaciousTUX> pass korum maybe :')
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<Kilos> and AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hello Kilos 
<zaki> how are you? where are you now?
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<zaki> hello 
<zaki> hi pavlushka LiquidOxygen
<zaki> AudaciousTUX: 
<pavlushka> hello zaki :)
<zaki> how are you? 
<zaki> pavlushka: 
<zaki> Pavel@ubuntu/member/pavlushka :p
<zaki> wb walrider
<pavlushka> I am great, what about you?
<zaki> how to do that? ^
<zaki> i'm fine too. :) but hungry. :(
<pavlushka> ha ha
<pavlushka> welcome walrider 
<zaki> :p 
<zaki> Pavel@ubuntu/member/pavlushka
<zaki> pavlushka: how you add that? 
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai tq bhai kilos unlc ke bolsen ?
<pavlushka> zaki: when you are added to the group "ubuntu cloaked people on freenode", you will auto have that, after identifying :)
<pavlushka> in launchpad
<pavlushka> the group
<walrider> nice 
<walrider> pavlushka: and bro The requested URL /archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html" was not found on this server. < 
<walrider> page error
<pavlushka> hello kamrul !
<walrider> 404 not found
<pavlushka> walrider:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html
<zaki> pavlushka: thnx :) 
<walrider> bhai eda ki dilen ki korte hobe ekhane ?
 * pavlushka hitting his head in the wall hearing that
<pavlushka> walrider: for 32 bit eol
<walrider> oh bojde parsi :|
<walrider> vanga laptop bhai 64 bit dile kanna kati kore :(
<pavlushka> *in/on lol
<pavlushka> walrider: I dont think so.
<zaki> pavlushka: you got mail. chek that out. :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<walrider> ping
<walrider> kisu hoy na :(
<walrider> bhai oi page er kisu korsen ? link ta den aktu dekhi 
<pavlushka> walrider: please quit smoking so that your brain will work :p
<walrider> pavlushka:  bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka: apne kamne janen ? :O
<zaki> what page?
<pavlushka> itr like walrider ping so that walrider gets a notification
<zaki> time for my dinner . bbl.
<walrider> ok 
<zaki> and waiting for reply from pavlushka. 
<walrider> pavel bhai amar oi page tar jonno sms disilam oi tar link ta den aktu dekhi 
<zaki> ta ta
<walrider> ok Gn 
<zaki> i will be back soon.
<pavlushka> walrider: you get that? mentioning a nick will make a beep sound on that nick's irc-client if the notifications turned on.
<walrider> bujhsi bhai bujhsi :S :D
<pavlushka> zaki: we will be happy if you make it soon :)
<walrider> mia apne amare school er soto polapan mone koren :( 
<walrider> link ta dien aktu dekhi 
<walrider> editor group e akhono pending asi pavlushka bhai ?
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai ?
<pavlushka> walrider: not of High-school but elementary :p
<walrider> :(
<pavlushka> walrider:  kon link?
<walrider> jetar jonno sms pathaisilam 
<walrider> apnare
<walrider> shondhay call disilen jera janar jonno 
<walrider> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> walrider: have patience please :)
<pavlushka> walrider: some :p
<pavlushka> brb
<walrider> oh akhono hoy nai assa :(
<walrider> pavlushka: 
<walrider> ok bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka: 
<walrider> wc tanvir bhai 
<zaki> !!!!!!!!!!
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks :)
<pavlushka> you know we are playing "hide and seek"
<pavlushka> me and the electricity :p
<pavlushka> welcome nawaf !
<nawaf> :)
<nawaf> hide and seek ???
<zaki> he he
<zaki> hello nawaf 
<zaki> happy to see you here. :)
<nawaf> hello zaki :)
<nawaf>  whats your fb id ?? zaki
<zaki> pavlushka: you should try solar energy :P 
<zaki> nawaf: https://www.facebook.com/zflash
<zaki> hi eprbata how are you? :p 
<nawaf> system support engineer . whats your job responsibility vaia ?
<zaki> i work in a ISP
<nawaf> it means you are good at networking ???
<eprbata> zaki: I am a lurker, dont talk usually.
<zaki> fresher. recruted from internship. :P 
<zaki> now my work place is in bangladesh navy as they are our client. 
<zaki> eprbata: ;)
<nawaf> wow. good job .. :) 
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> and what about you?
<nawaf> hons 1st year e :(
<zaki> ssc kobe? 
<nawaf> ami picchi
<zaki> 2013/
<zaki> ?
<nawaf> yeah
<zaki> oh. wow
<zaki> eprbata: where are you from? :p 
<nawaf> dhaka 
<nawaf> oops sorry
<zaki> nawaf: i asked eprbata :P
<nawaf> you guys know ring sir?
<nawaf> leader of fossbd
<zaki> pavlushka: maktrix is in #bangladesh at irc.mozilla.org
<zaki> know about ring! but not much . why?
<pavlushka> zaki: got it
<pavlushka> nawaf: to me, he seems kind of fishy, no offense, I have some convo with him, even over the phone, on chat.
<zaki> pavlushka: i am in that channel for a long time alone, but now ikram show up sometime. now maktrix since last night.
<nawaf> fishy .. why? he is a nice person :)
<nawaf> zaki vaia you have worked on sumo right
<pavlushka> nawaf: fishy doesn't represent rude.
<pavlushka> nawaf: when you talk, if your speech does not lead to facts, or down not represent in your actions, then is the problem.
<pavlushka> *down/does
<pavlushka> *represent/shows
<pavlushka> nawaf: I agree, he seems a nice person :)
<zaki> nawaf: not that much. just from my curiosity, attended in sumo tour ctg. and long ago i had a little chat with late Rahid hasan vai about contributing in mozilla. that was the start.
<zaki> nawaf: you know Rhid hasan vai?
<nawaf> hmm. he is very friendly for me :pavel vaia :)
<zaki> was a nice person . mozilla bangladesh lost a great person.
<nawaf> seen his photo but not personally :(
<zaki> hmm
<nawaf> mir kashim hanged :p
<zaki> nawaf: ??
<zaki> kon mir kashim?
<pavlushka> nawaf: you are telling me of whom,  Rahid hasan ?
<zaki> may be ring
<nawaf> nope. ring sir :)
<zaki> or who knows!
<nawaf> mir kashim rajakar
<pavlushka> nawaf: So I got it right, anyways :)
<zaki> oh my. when? 12.01 am?
<nawaf> yeah :) 
<nawaf> vaia i have some question regarding irc
<zaki> please ask. :) 
<nawaf> on most of the groups. people just join irc and then leave. they dont chat in the group. so then what is the benifit of being on several channels on irc
<zaki> may be we are trying to populate those channel. :D 
<zaki> i have joined 20 channels in freenode atm
<zaki> sometime i just watch others conversation to gain some knowledge  
<nawaf> but benifit?? do you get any techy information from those channel?
<zaki> yes offcourse. :)
<nawaf> but i didnt get any till now. all are like mr X join... mr X leaving thats all :(
<zaki> he he
<zaki> in which channel?
 * pavlushka getting some knowledge atm
<zaki> lol
<zaki> pavlushka: i will kill you
<nawaf> #qa
<zaki> and?
<pavlushka> nawaf: we had a visitor nahiyan, he joins #maths #physics #chemistry for notes :)
<nawaf> and you see you two guys are responsive but others ??? 
<nawaf> what:pavlushaka :P ha ha
<pavlushka> nawaf: trust me, even I used wikipedia for my study :p
<zaki> there are many other active channel where you can get helpand there are some offtopic channel
<zaki> you can talk about anything there.
<pavlushka> nawaf: and what zaki  says is true :)
<zaki> like ##socialpuppies
<nawaf> give me some name of channels like that what are you talkin about
<pavlushka> nawaf: and there are hang out channels where there are many geeks who are pro :)
<nawaf> i need some very responsive geeky  channel name
<pavlushka> nawaf: we are here mainly to get support and give support, so our prime suspects are support channels :p
<zaki> pavlushka: ^ i need those too
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> but we hang out on some unofficial channels too :)
<nawaf> like??
<pavlushka> nawaf: some of them are invite only :p
<nawaf> :(
<zaki> hiya hiya. :D
<pavlushka> nawaf: means you can only join that channel if you are invited by the chan op of that channel :)
<nawaf> yeah know that. any public group??
<pavlushka> nawaf: we have walrider NaSb and Tuhin who are responsive, because they are sensitive :p
<pavlushka> and "The Kilos"
<nawaf> a few :(
<zaki> sensitive? :3
<zaki> watching a video about installing windows 98 on an ssd :P 
<zaki> anyone want the link? :D
<pavlushka> nawaf: and we have eprbata , he responses silently :p
<zaki> he he
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<pavlushka> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<zaki> QA: large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you zaki
<zaki> yea.. (y)
<zaki> nawaf: please order coffee . 
<nawaf> coffe please
<pavlushka> nawaf: "QA coffee please"
<zaki> QA: define hell
<QA> zaki: Hell \Hell\, v. t. To overwhelm. [Obs.] --Spenser. [1913 Webster], Hell \Hell\, n. [AS. hell; akin to D. hel, OHG. hella, G. h["o]lle, Icel. hal, Sw. helfvete, Dan. helvede, Goth. halja, and to AS. helan to conceal. ???. Cf. {Hele}, v. t., {Conceal}, {Cell}, {Helmet}, {Hole}, {Occult}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The place of the dead, or of souls after death; the
<QA> grave; -- called in Hebrew sheol, and by the Greeks hades. [1913 Webster]  He descended…
<nawaf> you can join sqabd for having a cup of coffe
<pavlushka> nawaf: I dont drink coffe, I drink coffee :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<nawaf> :p
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<nawaf> QA is a bot??
<nawaf> or human
<pavlushka> nawaf: yep, its Kilos' bot
<pavlushka> nawaf: nope, she is a bot
<nawaf> bot have sex ???
<QA> nawaf: Huh?
<zaki> nawaf: QA was a human once 
<zaki> QA: botsnack
<QA> zaki: botsnack is :-) <3
<nawaf> hi QA
<nawaf> QA:hi
<QA> good morning
<zaki> nawaf: what is the channel about? sqabd? 
<pavlushka> QA really? where?
<QA> pavlushka: What?
<nawaf> sqabd=software quality assurence bangladesh
<zaki> once upon a time in za
<nawaf> https://www.facebook.com/groups/sqabd/
<zaki> nawaf: what is the right address of sqabd?
<zaki> nawaf: no irc? 
<nawaf> nope 
<nawaf> only fb
<zaki> thnx nawaf
 * pavlushka feeling sleepy after the coffee, yawning.
<nawaf> ok bye guys. see you tomorrow :)
<zaki> nawaf: :) 
<zaki> good night
<zaki> pavlushka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyr0aBbl7GA
<zaki> good night all. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-04
<ahoneybun> there we go
<zaki> morning pavlushka
<ahoneybun> heyo all
<zaki> morning ahoneybun :) 
<pavlushka> Morning zaki and every one :)
<ahoneybun> morning zaki and pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Welcome and Good evening ahoneybun and Good Morning locally :p
 * ahoneybun replies at 11:50pm here
<pavlushka> welcome abhra !
<abhra> সুপ্রভাত pavlushka 
<QA> abhra: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell abhra that lts to lts upgrade is available" 27 days, 9 hours, 44 minutes and 37 seconds ago
<pavlushka> abhra: সুপ্রভাত!
<pavlushka> abhra: can I help you with something?
<abhra> help me with what?
<pavlushka> like coffee? :p
<abhra> sure
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<abhra> nescafe or bru gold 
<abhra> no milk no sugar please
<abhra> ;)
<abhra> ইলিশ মাছ ভাজা দিয়ে BREAKFAST করছি।
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<zaki> hello abhra pavlushka
<abhra> hello zaki 
<zaki> how are you? 
<abhra> doing fine
<pavlushka> zaki: hello (2) :p
<zaki> pavlushka: hello (3) :p
<zaki> waht are doing pavlushka
<pavlushka> just had my breakfast.
<zaki> aha
<zaki> wb Tanvir
<pavlushka> Hello Tanvir !
<royx117> hello room
<pavlushka> royx117:  hello
<pavlushka> zaki: wb
<royx117> ami notun ai room  a
<pavlushka> np
<pavlushka> royx117: any issue?
<royx117> bangla ubuntu , i am lubuntu using
<royx117> no issue
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> hi royx117
<royx117> hello
<zaki> pavlushka: how's everything arround here?
<pavlushka> zaki: good
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> royx117: i'm from chittagong. you? 
<royx117> dhaka
<zaki> wow
<royx117> saorry
<zaki> sorry? why?
<royx117> having keyboad problem
<zaki> np
<zaki> pavlushka: missing kilos
<pavlushka> totally
<zaki> who know's how he's doing out there. 
<zaki> now ahon also having connection problem. :P 
<royx117> what os ur using  zaki
<zaki> kubuntu 16.4.1 32bit :)  and you?
<royx117> lubuntu 12.04
 * pavlushka is getting interested
<zaki> pavlushka: See you on the other side... :) nice :P 
<zaki> royx117: how is it? lubuntu? 
<pavlushka> zaki: :p
<royx117> this is very old pc p4 512 ram ...lubuntu is good
 * pavlushka agrees
<royx117> zaki: do u know about odoo
<royx117> <zaki> how long ur using ubuntu
<zaki> royx117: erp? 
<royx117> hmm
<zaki> royx117: not much. why? 
<royx117> want to make one customize
<zaki> royx117: oh.
<pavlushka> bbl
<royx117> -> *zaki*  do u know python,
<zaki> i'm not a coder :|
<royx117> me too
<zaki> royx117: can i see your lp profile?
<royx117> :)
<zaki> QA: coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<zaki> QA: coffee for all
<QA> Rock up with your mugs with sugar added already all you geeks
<royx117> ??
<zaki> Launcpad profile
<royx117> ok
<zaki> and wiki :) 
<QA> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> wb AudaciousTUX
<zaki> wb again pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki: check your mail :p
<zaki> pavlushka: nothing new there!! :( 
<pavlushka> zaki: but has it the @ubuntu.com extension ?
<zaki> nope
<zaki> from: pavelsayekat@gmail.com
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> pavlushka: had dinner?
<pavlushka> not yet
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> what is it now? :p in and out? 
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: easy come easy go, little high, little low :P
<zaki> he he
<zaki> poem writen by you? :p
<zaki> Powersurge Plays LIVE TRIBUTE to Artcell - Rahur Grash ON DESHTV, 
<pavlushka> Bohemian Rapsody - by Qween
<zaki> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sZh_zgi_E4&feature=share
<zaki> listened that song once, but never cared for lyrics. :P
<zaki> Bohemian Rapsody
<zaki> and We Modifed one song a little. :v We Will Rock You- by queen
<zaki> hello kamrul
<kamrul> hi zaki 
<zaki> how ae you doing ?
<zaki> are*
<kamrul> much better
<zaki> wow
<kamrul> ki?
<zaki> everything wow. :P :)
<kamrul> good :)
<pavlushka> zaki: Their stage performance has some similarity with Slayer :)
<pavlushka> hello kamrul !
<pavlushka> bbl
<kamrul> hi pavlushka 
 * pavlushka on a dinner & prayer brake
<pavlushka> kamrul: enjoy !
<kamrul> hm :)
<zaki> pavlushka: yess. you get that. he he. :) 
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> It wasn't me :p
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> hi Nahiyan
<zaki> how are u doing?
<Nahiyan> great
<Nahiyan> busy with everything
<zaki> he he
<zaki> good night guys. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-30
<pavlushka> I was worried Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: Where you've been?
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> hi :)
 * pavlushka having dinner
<RemonShai> neovim সম্পর্কে কিছু কন ?
<RemonShai> y
<Kilos> sleeping, sorry pavlushka 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: not tested that :)
<RemonShai> me too
<pavlushka> Kilos: keep sleeping, no problem :)
<Kilos> lol ty
 * pavlushka was on the run since
<Kilos> slept most of the day away
<pavlushka> Kilos:  good for you :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-08-31
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka ty
<pavlushka> How are you feeling today?
<Kilos> still old hehe and you
<pavlushka> getting there :p
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-02
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Everyone and Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka and a happy one to you all
<pavlushka> Thank you Kilos <3
<Kilos> <3
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-27
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<zaki> \o/
<zaki> hey touchpad not working suddenly 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, whassup?
<zaki> :|
<zaki> using mouse 
<pavlushka> zaki: on ubuntu?
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: try to check the logs by "sudo dmesg | grep usb"
<zaki> few days ago I installed synaptic touchpad drivers manually, now it's gone automatically 
<pavlushka> zaki: go to your software & repo options and on the driver tab, check for what options is selected.
<zaki> additional drivers?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> zaki: and also "sudo dmesg | grep usb" would help
<zaki> theirs only showing my wireless adapter driver broadcom
<zaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pvx8WnPG4n/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: and also "lsusb"
<zaki> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/52gyKMtmdh/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<pavlushka> zaki: is the any shortcut / button/function key option to turn of the touchpad? check if that way the touchpad is turned off.
<zaki> yes there extra key for touchpad 
<zaki> tried  but not working
<zaki> pavlushka, now working 
<pavlushka> zaki: is your optical mouse attached still?
<zaki> installed synaptic driver again again and done a reboot 
<zaki> nah just removed after reboot 
<pavlushka> zaki: lsusb please
<zaki> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wGyMtvcys8/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<zaki> pavlushka, line 5 Elantech Touchpad 
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> pavlushka, is there any issues with grub? cause in some suggestion there asking to modify grub 
<pavlushka> zaki: driver support is given through kernel/kernel module
<zaki> and there is another problem I'm facing recently, when I turn on my laptop, ubuntu splash screen start dancing and won't stop until I press some keys. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: z4ki 
<z4ki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> zaki: আবশেষে?
<pavlushka> zaki: zaki: any idea, Cipher এর বাংলা কি হতে পারে?
<zaki> সংকেতে লেখা :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, ??
<pavlushka> zaki: you have read my memo after this long! that's what
<zaki> used google to generate my idea :P 
<zaki> pavlushka, * Connected. Now logging in.
<zaki> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<zaki> * *** Checking Ident
<zaki> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<zaki> * *** No Ident response
<zaki> while connecting to IRC always show this message 
<pavlushka> zaki: zaki/z4ki is your identity and your host is unaffiliated/zaki in respect to IRC
<zaki> and?
<pavlushka> zaki: dont know why it shows those messages
<pavlushka> of failure
<zaki> pavlushka, good night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-28
<pavlushka> o/
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-29
<zaki> pavlushka, Welcome Back 
<pavlushka> hey zaki :)
 * pavlushka listening to pink floyd - The final cut album
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> good night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-08-30
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka :) 
<zaki> how are you? 
<pavlushka> i m goog, you?
<zaki> fine :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-01
<RemonShai> #freenode
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-02
<zaki> pavlushka_, you've got a tail :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and good to see you :)
<zaki> :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: so anything interesting up?
<zaki> nah pavlushka not much 
<pavlushka> zaki: me too
<pavlushka> zaki: have you ever though about the windows kernel?
<pavlushka> zaki: about what type of kernel it is?
<zaki> no. :| 
<zaki> not much 
<zaki> you reading ?
<pavlushka> zaki: Linux is unix like kernel but monolithic
<pavlushka> zaki: but Unix itself is of various type monolithic, microkernel, hybrid
<zaki> and windows?
<pavlushka> zaki: wikipedia says currently   Windows NT family: Hybrid   Windows CE: Hybrid   Windows 9x and earlier: Monolithic (MS-DOS)
<pavlushka> zaki: that means now windows is hybrid but previously was monolithic at a time around
<pavlushka> zaki: the term hybrid defines as mixture of the goodness of microkernel and monolithic kernel
<pavlushka> zaki: but funny it is that the hybrid kernel represents mostly of monolithic behavior, that is to say actually monolithic
<pavlushka> zaki: not much essence of a microkernel in hybrids (some says it's just a marketing hoax)
<zaki> so which one better ?
<pavlushka> zaki: seems like there is only one thing available, monolithic kernel and monolithic kernels disguised as hybrid :p
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> zaki: a working microkernel is yet to achieve
<zaki> and micro kernel ?
<zaki> oh 
<pavlushka> zaki: which you can deploy in production level, that kind of micro kernel has not been developed yet, It's still a work in progress / theory
<pavlushka> zaki: and most discussed one on fsf world is GNU/HURD
<pavlushka> microkernel
<zaki> https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html ?
<pavlushka> zaki: one I downloaded a debian gnu hurd as VM image but it failed to find my keyboard and mouse, so rendering it useless. and then my HDD crashed for 2nd time and again I lost my all work, the HDD was of WD and was relatively new
<u-la-la> [ hurd ] - https://www.gnu.org
<pavlushka> s/one/once
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: once I downloaded a debian gnu hurd as VM image but it failed to find my keyboard and mouse, so rendering it useless. and then my HDD crashed for 2nd time and again I lost my all work, the HDD was of WD and was relatively new
<zaki> HDD crashed because of that ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: lol I dont know but may be :p
<zaki> oh :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<u-la-la> [ hurd ] - https://www.gnu.org
<zaki> that one?
<pavlushka> zaki: this one, https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd/running/debian.html
<u-la-la> [ Debian GNU/Hurd ] - https://www.gnu.org
<pavlushka> zaki: around 400 MB of tar compressed image, decompressed size is around 4GB
<zaki> good night pavlushka :) 
<pavlushka> Debian GNU Hurd is working on my VM
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-26
<zaki> hey Kilos 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<Kilos> hi zaki ok ty and you?
<Kilos> if you see pavel send my regards please
<zaki> Kilos, i'm good
<zaki> sure will tell him 
<Kilos> ty
<zaki> so you doing good ?
<zaki> after long time 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-29
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<zaki> miles was here 2 days ago. 
<zaki> asked about you 
<zaki> you two talked ?
<pavlushka> zaki: no, we didn't, i'm ok, you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good
<pavlushka> zaki: I broke my bios chip's pin
<pavlushka> of my desktop
<pavlushka> zaki: will take more than a month for the chips to come, till then I'll have to use my laptop
<pavlushka> zaki: remember coreboot! 
<zaki> ah
<zaki> you were soldering it?
<pavlushka> zaki: and my net was down for almost 5 days
<zaki> what about coreboot ?
<pavlushka> zaki: no, it  is socketed, broke while I was pulling it
<zaki> pavlushka, so you were enjoying nature ! :P 
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: stuck untill the new bios chips arrive
<pavlushka> for coreboot.
<pavlushka> will sign off now, have a good day & night :)
<zaki> you should get few extra 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah I should, bye
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-30
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ping
<RemonShai> pavlushka: mathematica + fortran এর জন্য কোন বই পড়েছেন ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Mathematica From SCHAUM'S outlines by EUGENE DON, Ph. D.
<RemonShai> and Fortran ?? pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: fortran DU থেকে কিছু মেটিরিয়াল ফটোকপি করেছিলাম
<RemonShai> এক্কেবারে ফাঁদে পড়ে গেছি....
<RemonShai> mathematica কয়েকটা solve করেছি, কিন্তু fortran নিয়ে বিপাকে আছি।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: আরে fortran is way easier than mathematica, almost like doing math without even writing the operator function
<RemonShai> শিখাইলে তো পারবো। কিচ্ছু শিখাই নাই।
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and you are only two hours away from DU
<RemonShai> DU তে কার কাছে যাবো ??
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Dept এ গেলেই তো সব পাবেন, সবাইকে পাবেন, বললেই হল, আমরা এভাবেই কালেক্ট করেছি
<RemonShai> ও আচ্ছা.....
<pavlushka> RemonShai: যে year এ ওদের fortran আছে, সেই year এর একজন স্টুডেন্ট কে খুঁজে বের করে তার কাছ থেকে মেটিরিয়াল ফটোকপি করে নিলেই হল
<RemonShai> আচ্ছা...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: কোন year  এ ফর্টান আছে সেটা জানতে পারবেন ডিপার্টমেন্টে যেয়ে
<RemonShai> কি এক ভার্সিটিতে পড়ি..... কিচ্ছু পড়ায় না..!! ধুর....(আর ভাল লাগে না)
<RemonShai> welcome Kilos :) Its long time...
<RemonShai> How are you? Kilos 
<Kilos> hi RemonShai yes long time
<Kilos> still kicking just getting older. how are tyou?
<Kilos> you
<Kilos> pavlushka ping
<RemonShai> I'm good... and glad to see you :)
<pavlushka> Helllllo Kilos 
<Kilos> lol last few days you been missing pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: getting old is good
<Kilos> nono man everything gets more difficult to do
<Kilos> i will try be online more often guys
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you monitoring that? by checking the logs? than you should know the reason explained thaeir from the logs :p
<Kilos> nono pavlushka  i have been here  while trying to get the membership board to sort issues
<pavlushka> Kilos: last time elacheche advices me to reduce bots on my channel without being here (I was running three of them)
<Kilos> i expire in 2 days time but they havent called for new applicants
<pavlushka> Kilos: and I was guessing how come he knew?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he was or still is actually on the CC but moved to the uk and had to pull out
<pavlushka> Kilos: It is good to see you again
<Kilos> most likely someone here complained to the cc about the bots
<Kilos> most of the irc channels have shrunk lots
<pavlushka> Kilos: trust me if I can't meet you while anyone of us alive, If I am the unlucky one than be sure I'll visit your grave atleast
<Kilos> za is almost empty
<Kilos> hahahaha
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep za is almost empty
<Kilos> i am actually not too bad lad. stopped taking all doctors meds 6 months ago and have almost no heart issues anymore
<pavlushka> Kilos: I sometime talk to pro on twitter though
<pavlushka> Kilos: sounds good
<Kilos> i dont like twitter. i talk to him on telegram when i need to see how things are going his side
<Kilos> yip doctors meds make one sick not well
<Kilos> 4 heart attacks while on meds and none since stopping
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am on Telegram also but not very active there.
<Kilos> i think i only have tara on telegram and one or two other friends not ubuntu related
<Kilos> oh and my sister
<pavlushka> Kilos: 4! I knew no one survieves the 3rd, a person at most can survice two, that was my knowledge
<Kilos> i am tough
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too stupid to stop breathing
<pavlushka> Kilos: ha ha ha
<Kilos> total of 5 all together
<Kilos> how you doing pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: you didn't only survived heart attacks, survived many thing else
<Kilos> za is falling apart , hope your side is stronger
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am surviving life
<Kilos> yeah too stupid as i said
<pavlushka> Kilos: as usual, not getting worse may be
<Kilos> big strife still coming
<Kilos> need to find a cave to hide in lol
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: lets see how Ubuntu gets away with no deal brexit
<Kilos> i think ubuntu is so strong now and involved everywhere that it will survive lots
<pavlushka> Kilos: Ubuntu community has shrinked and mostly the company behind it left
<Kilos> and no one seems to need help anymore
<Kilos> i should still have your email addy
<pavlushka> Kilos: don't mention it, we are still stuck in grub issue here in FB Linux groups
<Kilos> whyats fb linux
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am banned from FB Ubuntu Bangladesh group, so have no idea on that, but I am also in FB Linux BD group, and there the prime issue is grub boot failure
<pavlushka> still
<Kilos> oh facebook
<Kilos> i dont use that
<Kilos> boot-repair fixes grub probs
<pavlushka> Kilos: but you made me use that, was not fair
<Kilos> lol what
<pavlushka> Kilos: not always, sometimes there are partition corruptions, yes mostly mbr/uefi confusion
<Kilos> eish i have a drive thats giving probs, says /etc/fstab is corrupt
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, you had asked me to be active on FB Ubuntu BD group, I was reluctant about that otherwise
<Kilos> oh yes sorry man. derop them
<pavlushka> Kilos: and than the problem solved, I got banned
<pavlushka> Kilos: 
<Kilos> lol go to india
#ubuntu-bd 2019-08-31
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*|*ns22@2604:880:a:2::38b to the AKICK list, expires in 2 days, 0:00:00.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*ns22@2604:880:a:2::38b to the AKICK list, expires in 2 days, 0:00:00.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!*|*ns22@2604:880:a:2::38b from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed rhct from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added rhct to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed *!*ns22@2604:880:a:2::38b from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*ns22@2604:880:a:2::38b to the AKICK list, expires in 2 days, 0:00:00.
<RemonShai> hi.... pavlushka zaki 
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai zaki 
<RemonShai> what's going on......
<zaki> hey everyone 
<zaki> how are you doing RemonShai ?
<zaki> hey Kilos 
<zaki> good to see you
<RemonShai> nothing... zaki 
<RemonShai> কিছুদিন আগে (গত ২৪ তারিখে) লিনাক্স কার্ণেলের জন্মদিন উপলক্ষে একটা সেমিনার করলাম।
<RemonShai> UITS ইউনিভার্সিটিতে। 
<RemonShai> আর open source নিয়ে কাজ করার ইচ্ছে আছে।
<zaki> আপনি ঢাকায়?
<RemonShai> অনুষ্ঠান উপলক্ষে গিয়েছিলাম।
 * pavlushka fixing u-la-la
<pavlushka> u-la-la: 
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<RemonShai> অবাঞ্চিত bot ছেটে ফেলা যায় না ? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: like?
<zaki> RemonShai, like LjL ? :P 
<zaki> :D 
<RemonShai> LjL, Ekushey, lubotu2,
<pavlushka> !apport
<pavlushka> !apport | RemonShai 
<RemonShai> Brainstorm এটাও BOT
<pavlushka> !help | RemonShai 
<lubotu2> RemonShai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> RemonShai: unfortunately every bot has its purpose here
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Brainstorm is a complex bot which has the earthquake alarm feature
<RemonShai> kill me someone.... kill me
<zaki> RemonShai, Ljl is human :P 
<RemonShai> কোনদিন তো কথা বলতে শুনলাম না।
<zaki> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<u-la-la> [ Official Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/eseps )
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Forums ] - ubuntuforums.org ( https://tinyurl.com/ychavnll )
<u-la-la> [ Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y6nm4pn2 )
<LjL> I think I can confirm my human nature
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> :) 
<RemonShai> বাদ দেন....। screenshot এর রেজুলেশন বাড়ানো যায় কিভাবে??
<RemonShai> কি screenshot দিই, সব ছবি zoom করলেই ফেটে যায়।
<LjL> Brainstorm shouldn't bother you much unless there is an earthquake in the region or you start messages with %
<RemonShai> অন্যরা screenshot দিলে size হয় **MB; আর আমি screenshot নিলে size হয় KB :(
<zaki> LjL, it's okay . I still check his notification on twitter :) 
<zaki> RemonShai, কি দিয়ে ?
<pavlushka> bbl
<LjL> zaki: I was fighting with Brainstorm/Twitter a bit ago, if you kook there was an earthquake in the Philippines and it reported it properly, but then there was an even stronger 5.5 in Myanmar and it did not report it.  I stared at the logs for like an hour but couldn't figure out why. It's probably something silly and simple but the trouble is finding it... I'm not good at debugging
<zaki> oh, still not resolved ?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-01
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: whassup?
<zaki> pavlushka, nothing much 
<zaki> at home today 
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> sick leave :D
<pavlushka> not bad :p
<zaki> hey RemonShai 
<RemonShai> শুভ সন্ধ্যা; কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> এইতো ভালো ।
<RemonShai> কি করতেছেন আজকাল ?
<zaki> তেমন কিছু না, আগের মত আছি :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey buddy
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-24
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!*ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list, expires in 5 days, 0:00:00.
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-25
<TDP> hello
<pavlushka> hey
<TDP> hello I am new in hexchat
<pavlushka> that's cool
<TDP> yea
<pavlushka> so what's up?
<TDP> hey pavlushka are you from Bangladesh ?
<pavlushka> yes
<TDP> Oooo
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
#ubuntu-bd 2020-08-27
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप? ငလျင်? Землятрус? Earthquake? M5+ estimated tremor, registered by GEOFON, possibly occurred 9 minutes ago (12:07:00 UTC), during twilight, Farkawn, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.06, 93.29), ↓10 km likely felt 170 km away (in ကလေး, Aizawl, Lunglei…) by 739000 people (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! ငလျင်! Землятрус! Earthquake! 5.2 Mb tremor, registered by GEOFON,alomax, occurred 16 minutes ago (12:07:18 UTC), during twilight, Farkawn, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.06, 93.28), ↓15 km likely felt 160 km away (in ကလေး, Aizawl, Lunglei…) by 739000 people (alomax.free.fr)  
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप! ငလျင်! Землятрус! Earthquake! 5.4 Mb tremor, registered by US, occurred 28 minutes ago (12:07:15 UTC), during twilight, Khawbung, Khawbung, Mizoram, India (23.13, 93.24), ↓10 km likely felt 180 km away (in ကလေး, Aizawl, Lunglei…) by 739000 people (earthquake.usgs.gov)  
